
Ask HN: What’s your most imp life lesson that you wish learned 10 years earlier? - yarapavan
Inspired by Julie Zhuo&#x27;s tweet - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;joulee&#x2F;status&#x2F;1214668157085863936?
======
kiterunner2346
Lesson learned years after middle- and high-school: most everybody (even those
you know) is having sex (but you aren't)!

------
UrbanPiper
Learn to be write well early in career.

Journaling helps.

------
byoung2
Invest in BitCoin early!

